# Regan from the Exorcist



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey forumers, trying to catch up on all my unposted content. Here are some pics for a Regan costume and makeup I created upon request for Halloween 2011. She was actually one of my teachers my sophomore year of highschool. Unfortunately the robe was made very last minute and was pretty far from what the original really looks like but besides the improvised ruffling in the front, the color really helped make the character


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

fantastic makeup work!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I can't see the pics.


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't think anyone would notice that the robe was not quite like the original after seeing her face. Good job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The makeup looks great. I guess there was no way to make her head spin. :googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

never saw the movie...but i'm convinced that this was a spectacular job!


----------



## Abby Normal (Jan 4, 2011)

I think regan is the creepiest character of all! You did a great job of the make-up! If I went like that for halloween i would be avoiding any mirrors lol


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Awesome job! I can't believe she was your teacher because she looks so young. Anyway I'm loving the make up. I am going to do an Exorcist theme room this year. I was going to have a prop, but after I see your picture it looks so cool as the real thing. Now my question to you is when can you be at my house on Halloween day to do the make up?


----------



## Shelly2000 (Jan 26, 2012)

OMG that's so pro wow. I love the makeup so much.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Excellent work!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

When I got home last night I did see the pictures. Wonderful work!!!!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

....Just an fyi....Linda Blair will be in the City of Industry, CA this Saturday at Frank & Sons. It's her birthday benefit for a charity she works with. She'll be signing autographs, taking photos ect. I'm going, got my Linda Blair Life Mask for her make up in The Exorcist!! Hope to see you there!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

She Looks wonderfully creepy! Must have been a Hit on Halloween!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

How did I miss this? Great job with the slash marks.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow you did a great job!


----------



## Silent Howl (May 31, 2012)

it'S awsome..love the make up..


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

My first reaction was...really cute teacher! My second thought was....really cute teacher! But seriously, that is some beautiful makeup and costume artistry! I love your craft as always MM!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice work on the makeup job.


----------

